# Lyft Personal Power Zones



## Arizlyft (Apr 28, 2019)

OK. I have been a Phoenix Lyft driver for 2 years now and I want to share some thoughts with the new personal impotent zones. Lyft states, "We have listened and made improvements..." -First off let me stop there. Who did they listen to? Was it one driver complaining? I tend to believe they were listening to the Board and majority shareholders who are demanding more profit. -Second...improvements? Bahaha. I am basing my thoughts on spending a week with the PPZ. I accepted every ride for fairness. My findings in the app are this:

In the rider payment breakdowns over the week Lyft is making 32% MORE than the average over the last month.
They said in their "test market" drivers were making more bonuses. Where did they test market and I have written to see those test results...have not heard back. My average bonus amounts over the last 6 months on JUST Friday and Sat were $37 each friday and each saturday $75 combined. This weekend with the PPZ, my bonus total was $13.38...that is the TOTAL folks. 
I had two rides where I had to travel over 13 miles avg last night (Sat) just to pick up and go about 6 miles for the ride itself. One was at 2:17am the other at 3:02am. The 3:02am had me travel ACROSS ASU and into Scottsdale (16.2 miles total) and when pinged it said "100% Prime Time"...weird since there is no PT. On the breakdown I made $4.60 for the ride, no tip..and a $2 adjustment for how far I had to go. So I made just $4.60 in fare and Lyft got paid...$21.76. 
Sure Lyft still charges the customer for PT/Surge but I got ZERO bonus. 
I used to put in 10 or more hours on a fri/sat night and easily clear no less than $160 with about 35-50% PT rides...this weekend my total pay WITH tips was $132 TOTAL.

Welcome to the new and improved Lyft where the drivers are forced to turn off their apps to search for a PPZ while the customers wait time increases and increases. Congratulations Lyft share owners for finding a way to stress out drivers, lower customer service and increase demand with less drivers on the weekend.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Like always, doing what the app suggests is not in the drivers interest.

Best stratagy now is:
Don't drive rushhour
Reject calls over 5mins away.
Dont chase urine clouds.
Don't chase PPZ.
If you relocate, get closer to a freeway. Better odds that the fare you get will take you on freeway. Freeway miles still pay.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

I tried the new PPZ for the first time last night. PPZ has only been in Indy since 4/22/19. It’s kinda neat to watch it increase but that’s where anything good about it ends. Lyft is utilizing this to put more of the riders payment in there pocket and to move and force drivers to where they want them in order to do this. We all get the how and why and believe like Uber if Lyft’s lips are flapping about benefit to the driver it is all lies!! The real benefit is to Uber or Lyft!! This is nothing new. But what I find amusing is that the bonus starts at $3.63 increases to $3.92 and then “bam” here come the requests....18 mins away, 21 minutes away, 14 minutes away, 13 minutes away, same 18 mins away one comes around for another round even though I declined it already...guess Lyft is hoping 2nd time around is a charm...lol. Is Lyft that ignorant that they truly believe that $3 or $4 bucks is going to motivate any driver to drive more than 5 mins away to pick up a most likely short ride?? They must have pictures of Walt Disney World with captions “Hopes, Dreams and Wishes do come true” all over the walls of the room they think this shit up in. Now Lyft riders get to wait even longer to get picked up since prime time that equalized the demand and ensured a rider could get a ride when they wanted because the driver knew the multiplier percentage and it was transparent vs drivers now feeling like they are being bent over. Wonder how many of the riders still have that smiling face that they have in the picture they posted to their account now after not being able to get a ride without waiting 20 to 40 minutes to get it ? Oh well ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it will benefit the drivers--- a lot of other drivers will quit, freeing up fares for the ones that are left!

PPZ's don't make us more efficient. It is a way to get the drivers to accept inefficient fares.


----------



## Arizlyft (Apr 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think it will benefit the drivers--- a lot of other drivers will quit, freeing up fares for the ones that are left!
> 
> PPZ's don't make us more efficient. It is a way to get the drivers to accept inefficient fares.


Even if they quit...we still get small bonuses for longer rides. And the pax wait time increases...forcing them to taxis or Uber. So I disagree it is better for drivers long term.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Small bonuses for regular rides? How do we get that?


----------



## Arizlyft (Apr 28, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Small bonuses for regular rides? How do we get that?


I was referring to the ppz bonus. Even if you are the lone driver in a city you would still only get the small bonus if you turned off the app and drove to your ppz then on again to get pinged for a $2.62 bonus. The old bonus would have given you 300% or more of the total ride with that high of demand.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is what airport bonus looks like now. Did one for the **** of it. Even after longhauling it, Pax paid twice what I got. Lyft is hiding how the fares are calculated now, too.


----------



## Arizlyft (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes. Sad. The bonus was an incentive to work at less desirable times and areas. I will not work weekend nights anymore when I can make just as much during the day.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Arizlyft said:


> Yes. Sad. The bonus was an incentive to work at less desirable times and areas. I will not work weekend nights anymore when I can make just as much during the day.


Maybe this is the intended effect. Under the old system drivers bumrush the higher demand areas and times leaving the surrounding areas underserved. Although the suburbs and other areas may not surge, there are still pax that need rides. By equalizing pay rates Lyft is hoping you won't discriminate one area over the other.

There will be drivers who realize you can make just as much during the day and work then, and there are still drivers who prefer driving nights, even at base rates, simply because there is more volume and less traffic. As it is now I usually always position myself in the same areas depending on time of day. This is make you more likely to take rides wherever they go


----------



## Arizlyft (Apr 28, 2019)

Good points but supply and demand should dictate bonus areas. It makes no business sense to me that Lyft would prefer to have 50 requests in a square block wait while the one in the burbs gets a quick ride. My main problem, however, is that those 50 people would pay 2x-3x the fare while we would only get about $2.50.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Like always, doing what the app suggests is not in the drivers interest.
> 
> Best stratagy now is:
> Don't drive rushhour
> ...


I know right? Focusing on Lyft's goals is insane. EVERYTHING Lyft directs drivers to do is all about manipulating them to achieve LYFT objectives.

If drivers want to take more money home they must avoid the trap of following Lyft's program & be guided only by what their own goals & strategies are.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Arizlyft said:


> Good points but supply and demand should dictate bonus areas. It makes no business sense to me that Lyft would prefer to have 50 requests in a square block wait while the one in the burbs gets a quick ride. My main problem, however, is that those 50 people would pay 2x-3x the fare while we would only get about $2.50.


They will still get the high demand areas covered. They will deprive you of any bonus on the outlying areas and give a $3 bonus to those drivers in higher demand areas. If $3 doesn't do the trick then $4 will.

Plus you won't know what the zones are paying unless you're close to them. This is so you can't make an informed decision on whether it is worth heading downtown to bar close. You'd have for drive all the way there only to find out it's only $3 and wasn't worth chasing. Plus there are drivers that are happy with any ride they can get and will use the piss color squares to "guide" them to more rides.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> They will still get the high demand areas covered. They will deprive you of any bonus on the outlying areas and give a $3 bonus to those drivers in higher demand areas. If $3 doesn't do the trick then $4 will.
> 
> Plus you won't know what the zones are paying unless you're close to them. This is so you can't make an informed decision on whether it is worth heading downtown to bar close. You'd have for drive all the way there only to find out it's only $3 and wasn't worth chasing. Plus there are drivers that are happy with any ride they can get and will use the piss color squares to "guide" them to more rides.


I gave the PZ crap a shot, got to PZ, snagged 4.96 bonus which was promptly cut to 2.48 and eventually 1.98.
Note to self.
Make the choice to go get my money rather wait for app to determine how to manipulate the situation. Turned out to be $414.00 day.



Arizlyft said:


> OK. I have been a Phoenix Lyft driver for 2 years now and I want to share some thoughts with the new personal impotent zones. Lyft states, "We have listened and made improvements..." -First off let me stop there. Who did they listen to? Was it one driver complaining? I tend to believe they were listening to the Board and majority shareholders who are demanding more profit. -Second...improvements? Bahaha. I am basing my thoughts on spending a week with the PPZ. I accepted every ride for fairness. My findings in the app are this:
> 
> In the rider payment breakdowns over the week Lyft is making 32% MORE than the average over the last month.
> They said in their "test market" drivers were making more bonuses. Where did they test market and I have written to see those test results...have not heard back. My average bonus amounts over the last 6 months on JUST Friday and Sat were $37 each friday and each saturday $75 combined. This weekend with the PPZ, my bonus total was $13.38...that is the TOTAL folks.
> ...


Great post & welcome to the forum.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

IR12 said:


> I gave the PZ crap a shot, got to PZ, snagged 4.96 bonus which was promptly cut to 2.48 and eventually 1.98.
> Note to self.
> Make the choice to go get my money rather wait for app to determine how to manipulate the situation. Turned out to be $414.00 day.
> 
> ...


So the bonus goes down once you're there? I thought you supposed to get the highest bonus accumulated. Or did your bonus go down cause you skipped rides?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> So the bonus goes down once you're there? I thought you supposed to get the highest bonus accumulated. Or did your bonus go down cause you skipped rides?


No skipped rides. Just Lyft BS.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lyft is totally manipulating the system to achieve their goals. We all know this and it’s bullshit I agree, but that’s the way it is and until drivers unite as a solid front it will continue. No amount of *****ing or complaining is going to change it nor will drivers unite as one to create change. I for one absolutely refuse to do a lyft ride. I enjoy being online and watching the accept counter time out each time adding to the platform degradation as Lyft likes to claim with each declined ride. Never knew I was so powerful. Yes riders may get shafted that they have to wait an extra 30 seconds to get paired with a driver 20 minutes away....maybe they will get tired of it if more drivers did it and go to Uber and after Lyft continued to suck and lose riders then maybe they might listen to drivers for once and not just the kiss ass drivers council or whatever they use.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

indydriver68 said:


> Lyft is totally manipulating the system to achieve their goals. We all know this and it's bullshit I agree, but that's the way it is and until drivers unite as a solid front it will continue. No amount of @@@@@ing or complaining is going to change it nor will drivers unite as one to create change. I for one absolutely refuse to do a lyft ride. I enjoy being online and watching the accept counter time out each time adding to the platform degradation as Lyft likes to claim with each declined ride. Never knew I was so powerful. Yes riders may get shafted that they have to wait an extra 30 seconds to get paired with a driver 20 minutes away....maybe they will get tired of it if more drivers did it and go to Uber and after Lyft continued to suck and lose riders then maybe they might listen to drivers for once and not just the kiss ass drivers council or whatever they use.


Acceleration of drivers getting begin in earnest 2013-14. 
I figured, there had to be a way to make money come what may.

I, like you, concluded I had the power to better control my R/S payouts by studying demographics.

This along with whatever variables a driver factors in based on region has everything to do with how much they take home.

I'm at the point where though gas in CA is between 4.09 - 5.00/gal, which I can't control. I put 35.00 in my tank, my immediate mindset is, someone's gotta pay for this & I will take no prisoners today.

People on this forum will say it can't be done. If you think you can't do something & have a defeated mentality....that's just what L/U wants in a driver.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

And I thought Uber was shady! Lyft wins the shadiest of the decade award. When a PPZ pops up, it eliminates the urine cloud. So you can’t see where demand is coming from and if you leave the ppz you lose the bonus. Which makes me feel like an employee... Lyft is telling me where to accept rides and dangling a carrot. This is the highest form of manipulation I’ve ever experienced in my life. Lyft=Gilead (Handmaids tale)


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Lyft used to have prime time here on downtown cleveland mostly from like 10 PM til bar close on Saturday nights now its just yellow,orange colors no bonus until like 215 am. And that bonus is like $1. Who the hell is gonna stay up to give drunk pax a ride that late for a $1? That was the only time to make good money on lyft and now it's gone. I guess easier to understand now with all day every day base rates


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

That’s why I refuse to take a lyft ride and just let the counter run down couple times then cancel one and repeat in between Uber rides. Anything to slow Lyft’s platform down. Since it tells us that we are downgrading the platform every time we decline or let it expire lol. The only thing that would be more satisfying is to know for certain which rides to take that Lyft would lose money on. But since knowing that is next to impossible every time I’ll just stick with slowing down the platform 30 seconds at time. Lol. Don’t think it will be too awful for the riders if they have to wait an extra 30 seconds to be paired to a driver that is 20 Minutes away that won’t come get them either and maybe they will switch to Uber and once Lyft realizes it sucks and is losing riders maybe they will quit screwing the drivers??? Doubtful but here’s to hoping 30 seconds at a time lol


----------



## EBALLA21 (Apr 29, 2019)

Got in a power zone today, counter got up to $7.49 max bonus, sat there for 25 mins with no ride. Charge the PAX prime time, give the driver his "All New Personal Power Zone" which will be much less than said prime time % for PAX. Must be the reaction to a failing stock price.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

EBALLA21 said:


> Got in a power zone today, counter got up to $7.49 max bonus, sat there for 25 mins with no ride. Charge the PAX prime time, give the driver his "All New Personal Power Zone" which will be much less than said prime time % for PAX. Must be the reaction to a failing stock price.


FYI once you hit the max the bonus is sticky, as long as you don't decline a ride or go offline you can drive to a spot that actually has demand.
lol for that matter, whenever I get a PPZ I quickly drive to wherever I think the LEAST demand will be until I hit the maximum.

The weird thing about the PPZ is the algorithms seem to suck so far, they seem to be completely random. I've gotten them when there is almost no demand and tons of drivers. And other times there's been a 12 minute wait in the busiest neighborhoods at closing time and still no PPZ.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Apologies to those who have seen my rant before but I think this is something every Lyft driver should know.

Personal Power Zones are a cash grab by Lyft pure and simple. As others have said they're charging riders PT and giving drivers next to nothing.

I have an app that shows PT on Lyft. I did some experiments.

Lyft will be charging riders PT:










But giving drivers nothing. The yellow/orange is NOT PT but just base rides:










Lyft continues to charge riders PT:










Occasionally they'll throw a few pennies to the drivers:










Another example of Lyft charging riders PT:










And throwing drivers pennies:










If drivers really want to hurt Lyft, leave your app on and let every ping time out. It causes massive problems with Lyft's reliability.

It takes 15 seconds for a ping to expire, plus the time to redistribute it. If 4 drivers let a ping expire that's one whole minute. To the ADHD millenial snowflakes that's a LONG time. For Becca trying to get to her SoulCycle class that's an eternity.

Doing my part for the IPO. GFY Lyft


----------



## EBALLA21 (Apr 29, 2019)

New2This said:


> Apologies to those who have seen my rant before but I think this is something every Lyft driver should know.
> 
> Personal Power Zones are a cash grab by Lyft pure and simple. As others have said they're charging riders PT and giving drivers next to nothing.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I got a couple immediate bills to pay or else I'd be off Lyft. Got an exciting job interview on Tuesday, I am praying to be off of this Lyft platform once and for all. Grab this job, grab some LYFT Put options in the market and let the rides ping out over and over.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

indydriver68 said:


> That's why I refuse to take a lyft ride and just let the counter run down couple times then cancel one and repeat in between Uber rides. Anything to slow Lyft's platform down. Since it tells us that we are downgrading the platform every time we decline or let it expire lol. The only thing that would be more satisfying is to know for certain which rides to take that Lyft would lose money on. But since knowing that is next to impossible every time I'll just stick with slowing down the platform 30 seconds at time. Lol. Don't think it will be too awful for the riders if they have to wait an extra 30 seconds to be paired to a driver that is 20 Minutes away that won't come get them either and maybe they will switch to Uber and once Lyft realizes it sucks and is losing riders maybe they will quit screwing the drivers??? Doubtful but here's to hoping 30 seconds at a time lol


Sounds like a personal strike.



New2This said:


> Apologies to those who have seen my rant before but I think this is something every Lyft driver should know.
> 
> Personal Power Zones are a cash grab by Lyft pure and simple. As others have said they're charging riders PT and giving drivers next to nothing.
> 
> ...


Who is focusing on $1 pink zone?


----------



## EBALLA21 (Apr 29, 2019)

So I got a ride in queue today and when it popped up during my ride, it said 25% primetime, just like it used to. Of course when I dropped them off, I got the minimum fare of $3.. no primetime... seems Lyft still has some work to do with their app on the whole hiding primetime from its drivers, further proving them F****** us.


----------



## Buckeye1982 (May 6, 2019)

Lyft really pulled a fast one with this PPZ scam. Riders still paying the same, DRIVERS making WAY less.
I am old enough to not get surprised but I must admit the PPZ is pretty shocking/brazen. I only drive Saturday nights and this past Saturday was my first night under the "PPZ" program. On one of the busiest weekends in my city I made about 40% less than I made prior to "PPZ"
Looks like "PPZ" stands for Please Pay Z Stockholders.


----------



## Buckeye1982 (May 6, 2019)

Arizlyft said:


> OK. I have been a Phoenix Lyft driver for 2 years now and I want to share some thoughts with the new personal impotent zones. Lyft states, "We have listened and made improvements..." -First off let me stop there. Who did they listen to? Was it one driver complaining? I tend to believe they were listening to the Board and majority shareholders who are demanding more profit. -Second...improvements? Bahaha. I am basing my thoughts on spending a week with the PPZ. I accepted every ride for fairness. My findings in the app are this:
> 
> In the rider payment breakdowns over the week Lyft is making 32% MORE than the average over the last month.
> They said in their "test market" drivers were making more bonuses. Where did they test market and I have written to see those test results...have not heard back. My average bonus amounts over the last 6 months on JUST Friday and Sat were $37 each friday and each saturday $75 combined. This weekend with the PPZ, my bonus total was $13.38...that is the TOTAL folks.
> ...


Saturday night was my first experience with PPZ. WOW. It is shocking how much money Lyft has taken from drivers! I called Lyft Sunday to find out if participation was voluntary to be in the NEW PPZ program. Spoke to a rep reading from a script who did tell me they have taken a "VERY large amount of calls about PPZ" Appear to me that Lyft is using driver money to prop up revenue for the new stockholders.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Buckeye1982 said:


> Saturday night was my first experience with PPZ. WOW. It is shocking how much money Lyft has taken from drivers! I called Lyft Sunday to find out if participation was voluntary to be in the NEW PPZ program. Spoke to a rep reading from a script who did tell me they have taken a "VERY large amount of calls about PPZ" Appear to me that Lyft is using driver money to prop up revenue for the new stockholders.


Look how much you pay in platform fees every month. 
I pat $800-$1000 per month working full time.
WTF?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hit my first PPZ this morning. Maxed out at a whopping $2.89. On a $5.01 trip it was attached to, that amouneds to almost 60% in the old PT terms. LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hit my first PPZ this morning. Maxed out at a whopping $2.89. On a $5.01 trip it was attached to, that amouneds to almost 60% in the old PT terms. LOL!!! :roflmao:


Exactly.....

Good money though right?
Sigh...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> Exactly.....
> 
> Good money though right?
> Sigh...


Oh, I felt sooo warm and fuzzy inside. That's what we drivers asked for, right? :roflmao:


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> That's why I refuse to take a lyft ride and just let the counter run down couple times then cancel one and repeat in between Uber rides. Anything to slow Lyft's platform down. Since it tells us that we are downgrading the platform every time we decline or let it expire lol. The only thing that would be more satisfying is to know for certain which rides to take that Lyft would lose money on. But since knowing that is next to impossible every time I'll just stick with slowing down the platform 30 seconds at time. Lol. Don't think it will be too awful for the riders if they have to wait an extra 30 seconds to be paired to a driver that is 20 Minutes away that won't come get them either and maybe they will switch to Uber and once Lyft realizes it sucks and is losing riders maybe they will quit screwing the drivers??? Doubtful but here's to hoping 30 seconds at a time lol


They tend to lose money in pools as much as they suck to drive. When I am in a bad mood I accept one the. Follow all traffic rules. I don't cut around to get on the highway faster, go the speed limit, stop at all yellow lights, etc... I don't care about 1 stars as I don't get them much. Sometime I'll make wrong turns by "accident" get more distance and time, I've actually become a better driver now with their new car pay structure, less risk of accidents as I drive the rules


----------



## Eener (May 19, 2019)

EBALLA21 said:


> Got in a power zone today, counter got up to $7.49 max bonus, sat there for 25 mins with no ride. Charge the PAX prime time, give the driver his "All New Personal Power Zone" which will be much less than said prime time % for PAX. Must be the reaction to a failing stock price.


I've seen my PPZ last week, don't know what I did to see it.. can someone please explain to me how it works and when does it pop up? Are their certain requirements to meet daily to see the PPV's??


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> FYI once you hit the max the bonus is sticky, as long as you don't decline a ride or go offline you can drive to a spot that actually has demand.
> lol for that matter, whenever I get a PPZ I quickly drive to wherever I think the LEAST demand will be until I hit the maximum.
> 
> The weird thing about the PPZ is the algorithms seem to suck so far, they seem to be completely random. I've gotten them when there is almost no demand and tons of drivers. And other times there's been a 12 minute wait in the busiest neighborhoods at closing time and still no PPZ.


I wonder if the PPZ is to actually keep you from going to where it's actually busy so they can keep the neighboring area surging longer. Just a thought.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Don't drive for Lyft. Ever. Let them go bankrupt.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

The lyft map here on Las Vegas on weekend nights is hilarious: the entire strip & Fremont street is dark orange, almost brown because drivers aren't bothering to pickup the drunk tourists for base rates. 

EDC has been a complete meltdown this year: thousands of pax who would of been picked up with even a half-decent Prime Time left stranded because why would any driver with half a brain bother?


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Buckeye1982 said:


> Lyft really pulled a fast one with this PPZ scam. Riders still paying the same, DRIVERS making WAY less.
> I am old enough to not get surprised but I must admit the PPZ is pretty shocking/brazen. I only drive Saturday nights and this past Saturday was my first night under the "PPZ" program. On one of the busiest weekends in my city I made about 40% less than I made prior to "PPZ"
> Looks like "PPZ" stands for Please Pay Z Stockholders.


I sent this to Lyft. Every driver should send something similar. I also reached out to a journalist who was covering drivers causing fake surges. I got no reply from Lyft, of course, but we should all make them aware that we know we are being screwed. If anyone has any media contacts, it's a story that I think someone would cover.

.......
Dear Lyft
I am so unhappy with your move to stop paying prime time rates. The personal power zones are a joke for XL drivers especially. $5 extra dollars on a trip that I used make $10-100 extra on?????? You can keep telling us that this change is for us, but it's not. I can guarantee you that people like me will not drive near big events or when the bars get out at base rate while Lyft is still charging the passengers the higher rate.
I drive for Uber too like many do. I am a 5 star driver on both platforms. I am the type of driver you want to retain. You are pushing me the other direction though. It makes me very sad because I have always chosen to be a passenger with Lyft but I will also switch over to Uber because if I'm going to pay double the normal fare leaving a bar, I at least want the driver to be compensated. Shame on you!!!!!!
I know reaching out is likely useless and I will likely just get a canned response, but I wanted to at least express my extreme frustration. Lyft should at least grandfather those of us who have been driving for years. If newer drivers never experience getting paid prime they won't miss it but those of us who have stuck around for years deserve better.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

MsKia said:


> I sent this to Lyft. Every driver should send something similar. I also reached out to a journalist who was covering drivers causing fake surges. I got no reply from Lyft, of course, but we should all make them aware that we know we are being screwed. If anyone has any media contacts, it's a story that I think someone would cover.
> 
> .......
> Dear Lyft
> ...


Someone will be using this letter to show they've been doing their job!

I think you may have raised someone's pay by 150%.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Christina Green said:


> I wonder if the PPZ is to actually keep you from going to where it's actually busy so they can keep the neighboring area surging longer. Just a thought.


Nope. It's a cash grab by Lyft pure and simple


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Christina Green said:


> I wonder if the PPZ is to actually keep you from going to where it's actually busy so they can keep the neighboring area surging longer. Just a thought.


Yes!!! This is true. They offer ppz to get to the outer areas that surge less. It seems like they keep people in those areas. I've noticed that every time there is a ppz that pops up it in an area where there is less demand and I check passenger app and there are at least 6 drivers one min away in the area. Sometimes I get no requests and the ppz doubles after about 5 mins-10mins, I usually have to reject some requests but then sometimes it goes away and it's a total waste of time. It's very tricky and a total mind game. I love to reject as many requests as I wait for a higher bonus and I also let requests time out too. Lyft dosent like it very much, try playing around w ppz try to stall the app it sometimes works.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Arizlyft said:


> OK. I have been a Phoenix Lyft driver for 2 years now and I want to share some thoughts with the new personal impotent zones. Lyft states, "We have listened and made improvements..." -First off let me stop there. Who did they listen to? Was it one driver complaining? I tend to believe they were listening to the Board and majority shareholders who are demanding more profit. -Second...improvements? Bahaha. I am basing my thoughts on spending a week with the PPZ. I accepted every ride for fairness. My findings in the app are this:
> 
> In the rider payment breakdowns over the week Lyft is making 32% MORE than the average over the last month.
> They said in their "test market" drivers were making more bonuses. Where did they test market and I have written to see those test results...have not heard back. My average bonus amounts over the last 6 months on JUST Friday and Sat were $37 each friday and each saturday $75 combined. This weekend with the PPZ, my bonus total was $13.38...that is the TOTAL folks.
> ...


Now you're realizing lyft is and always has scammed drivers.


----------

